
Official Sweden Covid case and mortality stats - dicomdan
https://experience.arcgis.com/experience/09f821667ce64bf7be6f9f87457ed9aa
======
luckylion
So, why are the deaths and intensive care cases dropping continuously?

~~~
dicomdan
1) better protection of nursing homes 2) better treatments 3) herd immunity

------
dicomdan
Google no longer allows users to see deaths in Sweden in their search result
UI (it's greyed out as of last week), so now one has to go to government
website directly.

